# Joseph Calleja



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I heard a singer on Met Radio the other day that sounded a lot like Bjorling, who I really loved. It was the Maltese tenor Joseph Calleja. Have any of you heard him and what did you think. I think he is marvelous and unlike Bjorling, is nice looking.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I heard a singer on Met Radio the other day that sounded a lot like Bjorling, who I really loved. It was the Maltese tenor Joseph Calleja. Have any of you heard him and what did you think. I think he is marvelous and unlike Bjorling, is nice looking.


I've got several of his CDs & seen him live a few times. He's one of my favourite singers. He recently did a concert performance of _Lucia di Lammermoor_ with Diana Damrau which you can watch again here for 10 more days.

Go to "Watch Performance On Demand" & click on 'Act'


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

If you ever manage to see him in person, you definitely should. He is one of the few singing actors today that has real stage presence. His casting in any role, I think, will make the whole production much better. Not sure how he does it, but that's been my experience. The Met's old Rigoletto was really quite a tired vehicle, but his Duke made it much better, when I saw him in it.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

sospiro said:


> He recently did a concert performance of _Lucia di Lammermoor_ with Diana Damrau which you can watch again here for 10 more days.


that was quite lovely :tiphat: I'd never seen him in anything before today but he made a very good impression on me. Oh, dear, he _is_ coming to an opera house near me, but with Netrebko. Mala suerte!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

deggial said:


> that was quite lovely :tiphat: I'd never seen him in anything before today but he made a very good impression on me. Oh, dear, he _is_ coming to an opera house near me, but with Netrebko. Mala suerte!


_Faust_ by any chance?


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

is there a way to block singers you don't like out of a live show? I have the same feeling about Les Vepres and the lady's hubby. Faust's cast looks really good with that one exception...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

deggial said:


> is there a way to block singers you don't like out of a live show? I have the same feeling about Les Vepres and the lady's hubby. Faust's cast looks really good with that one exception...


We're straying into dream opera/dream cast territory here and I try not to think about it too much otherwise I'd go mad!!

I'm never interested in women singers but for _Faust_ I'd rather have Pape than Terfel as Mephistopheles but I'm delighted to be able to see Simon sing Valentin, never thought I would.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

n


deggial said:


> that was quite lovely :tiphat: I'd never seen him in anything before today but he made a very good impression on me. Oh, dear, he _is_ coming to an opera house near me, but with Netrebko. Mala suerte!


I'm going if I can get hold of a ticket.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I just got his Maltese Tenor CD and love it. He is still young. As he gets a bit better known he could join Jonas Kaufmann and Juan Diego Flores or maybe Marcello Alvarez in a 3 Tenors Show.


----------

